# Galco N3 IWB holster



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've started this thread, as I know that a few members here have a Galco N3, and I'd like to give a spot for them to chime in with their imperssions.

I use my N3 to conceal a Sig P228, and it does that extremely comfortably! The holster is minimal in size and the bulk you will feel on your side is relatively unnnoticeable given the size of my weapon. For me, the slim design of the N3 sits very well in place and although ony having one belt loop, it would seem as though the rig would tend to walk around your waist to find a more natural posititon, but mine stayed right at 3:30 where I placed it. The gun also did not shift in its cant, and stayed very well placed all day. I went on a "Winchester Whit Box run" to Walmart, and after getting in and out of my lowered vehicle a few times, the N3 stayed perfectly in place and didn't require any repositioning or adjustment as I have experienced with others.

The profile of the N3 just makes sense. Its a simple containment of the weapon, and the only "thicker" reinforcements are around the area of the sweat guard, so they do a great job of protecting your side from the hammer and top of the slide, while being above the belt line, so as not to add to a the mass that you are trying to comfortably conceal.

Hats off to Galco!! Although mine is not completely broken in, and I have yet to run some drawing drills, it seems I have found a very comfortable way to conceal a substantial weapon all day!!

Thanks Padawan!:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

This is my second full day wearing the N3. It is every bit as comfortable as and clears my chair arms better then the Summer comfort. The snaps of the Summer Comfort bump the arms on occasion. Not a big problem but a noticeable difference.

The only down side is in drawing which of course is a critical item. It is loosening up but seems to hang up on the last segment of the light rail. At this point I have to apply a forceful twist to the grip pressing the front sight forward to prevent hang-up caused by holster rotation around the single belt loop.

My belts may be contributing some to the problem. They are fairly old Wilderness Instructor belts which were much stiffer when new. I will probably have to override my cheapskate mode and buy a new belt or two.

It is still much tighter than the S/C I have been using for over a year. If it progress to the same fit as in the S/C it should draw just fine.

Guns without the picatinny rail may work better sooner with the N3. Time will tell.

tumbleweed


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Today will be my 4th day with the N3 with a Kimber Tactial UCII. It is the most comfortable holster that I have tried for IWB and I am short and round. Now I want one for my G36 next. Thanks Galco for a fine holster.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm glad you like your holster, it's an important part of the whole set up.

I own a Kimber also and I added the crimson trace laser grips - you might want to consider those sometime.

:smt1099


----------

